# Heartwarming pic- proof that ratties are intelligent!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Many of you may have seen in some of my threads that I'm pregnant [due next month!] I just wanted to share this pic...I had opened my rattie cage & was giving them treats & lovies when I noticed my boy, Manson was very interested in my belly & ignoring the treats. The baby was moving & he just put both his paws on my tummy & was sniffing me, then started nibbling & grooming where the baby was 

I managed to snap this pic & I shared it on fb for all my friends & family to see & the response was wonderful...FINALLY they got to see how I see my ratties. It was just the cutest thing  & also amazing how he completely ignored the treats & was far more concerned with my belly...Manson LOVES his treats!




Finnebon if you see this thread, you raised one sweetheart of a rattie & hope you are proud ;D


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

My Coco is the same way. If I come up to the cage to give them a snack, she'll run to set hers down and come back to my hand to try and come out. When I try to train her, she'll often refuse a treat for performing a trick and instead just want to be picked up. She will actually "spin" more reliably to be picked up than she will for food.

It would be nice, except her dumbo sister Polly would much rather eat, and will just walk up and take the food Coco sets down. So unless it's irresistibly good, Coco ends up inadvertently feeding Polly. Sometimes it's easier to just give Coco both treats and let her distribute them to Polly


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe  it's like " mom your belly is moving! Ill hold it for." Lol rats are so smart he knows something is in there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

That is the sweetest thing ever! What a wonderful little boy, I miss them both so much! I'm so happy they are in such a good home with you though. Also, wow congratulations on your new arrival soon!! Do you know yet what gender the baby is and do you have any names picked out? I'm sure we'll see baby with ratty pics soon-ish once things settle down after the birth. ^_^ Congratulations again! ;D

Gah that is just so sweet, what a lovely little boy he's growing up to be <333 I hope he is very sweet to the baby once he/she arrives too


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you! & yes we are having a little boy...we already have 2 little girls (1 is my step-daughter, she visits on school breaks etc.) so a boy completes our little family perfectly  The girls love to play with all the ratties...Manson & Bowie like to chase cat wands which amuse them & Igor my fattie rat has a close bond with my step-daughter, he like has a soft spot for her shes the only one whose shoulder he will sit on  My fiance just treated me to a proper digital camera for Xmas so I can FINALLY get some good pics of them all...I know I haven't been updating on the boys very much! They are all doing great tho I assure you  I will try & set up a photo shoot when I clean them out over the weekend, test out my cam!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Congratulations again! Do you have a name picked out for the new baby boy? I'm glad everyone gets along so well already, that's good to hear  What a nice gift! I really need one of those, the only pictures I have are blurry cell phone camera shots haha. Don't worry too much about taking pictures, you have a lot on your plate right now! What with the holidays and a new baby coming and all, plus regular everyday life stuff! Just whenever you have an opportunity, don't worry about it too much, but I really appreciate that you give updates and pictures! It's nice to see them growing up and to hear stories, especially such adorable ones like this! ;D


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh all my pics are blurry too, my phone is too slow...but now & then I catch a great pic, I'm REALLY proud of this one  such an adorable moment! & I think it changed a lot of my family & friends opinions of my rats. & yes we are naming our son, Royce ...won't share the middle & last name in this thread....just incase/privacy reasons.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

Baby and rattie photoshoot in the next few months, please!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

This is really sweet!!! I hope you, your little boy & your rattykins are ok xxxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

That is the cutest thing ever!

I think rats know things that most people would expect them not to pick up on. Like, if I am upset, its like they know! And then they run over to me and wont leave me alone all evening.
One time when my friend was upset (they bearly knew her!) she was sitting on my bed not saying anything. The rats were out and they ran over to her and sat on her shoulder nuzzling into her hair, almost as if to cheer her up?
Thats just one of the things that amazes me about rats.

Good luck with your baby boy


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Aw, Royce is a cute name! And I agree with Monster_Paws, future photoshoot! haha


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

What a sweet picture! :-D


----------

